# Busy Summer...................................................................;}-



## oldschoolbbq (Jul 31, 2010)

I  appoligize for not posting lately, the Grand kids needed sitting and I have been designated "cheapest babysitter", so all my time has been at thier house(no computer and mine's been on the blink).

I've been reading some post from time to time, but haven't had anything to post anyhow; pictures that is.

We've been on 3 weekend trips to the campground but didn't take pictures.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






So I guess it didn't happen? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Anyhow, got my 'puter kinda working and the DIL's schedule is becoming regular now, so I may have time for visiting more often.One of my problems is I can't post but one pic at a time,the program will only let me pick-up 1 at a time
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Got a new Harddrive coming, so I should be posting more again  soon 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





OH, and I need to practice more on this new posting thingy, I really don't like change that much,but I'll eventually get a hang of it
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Anyway,"Howdy" to all and,


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jul 31, 2010)

Hey there Stranger. Glad to hear your back in the saddle. Did you use photo bucket before? If so you can still use it to upload multiple pictures. If you need help check out the Wiki section and you will find what you need.


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 31, 2010)

Good to know you're back into the TBS, we'll be looking forward to your next smoke. It's all good my friend.


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 1, 2010)

Yes it is always nice to see an old member back in the TBS again. Welcome back and go smoke something now. I know what you are talking about for we have had a sloogh of visiting grandkids also. But they come with babysitters "the wife" I'm "the spoiler" and send them back.


----------

